#  Der kleine Patient >   Andere Normwerte TSH bei Kindern? >

## Locin32

Hallo Ihr lieben, 
ich habe schon seit längeren den Verdacht das meine Kinder auch an einer UF der SD leiden.
Meine große Tochter (16) hat einen TSHB von 4,50 Norm: 0,27-2,50,meine andere Tochter(fast 11) hat einen TSHB von 3,37 Norm:0,28-4,30.
Natürlich wurden FT3 und FT4 wieder nicht gemacht.
Ich habe einen Hashi und noch andere Autoimmunerkrankungen,muss dazu sagen das die älteste nicht mein Leibliches Kind ist.
Die Symptome passen bei beiden.
Kann mir einer dazu etwas sagen?Mich verwirren die verschiedenen Normwerte. 
Liebe Grüße
Locin32

----------


## StarBuG

Bei einem normalen TSH Spiegel gibt es nur in den seltensten Fällen einen Grund, auch fT3 und fT4 mitzubestimmen, darum würde ich mir bei deiner Tochter keine Sorgen machen. 
Allerdings kann ich dir keine genaue Auskunft über die Normwerte geben, da du keine Maßeinheiten hingeschrieben hast.
Bei Kindern zwischen 1-17Jahren liegen die Normwerte für Thyreotropes Globulin (TSH) basal (also morgens nüchtern) bei 0,27-5,0 µU/ml 
Wie kommst du eigentlich auf die Idee, deine Kinder würden an einer Unterfunktion leiden?
Schilder doch mal die Symptome? 
Gruß 
Michael

----------


## Locin32

Hallo Starbug, 
Meine große Tochter hat so ziemlich alle Symptome die auf einen Hashi hinweisen würden.
Dadurch das wir nicht Blutsverwandt sind,sind meine Beobachtungen immer etwas belächelt worden.
Immer müde,blass,trockene und aufgedunsene Haut,nicht belastbar,Konzentrationsschwäche,verwaschene Sprache,Verstopfung,immer frierend (Wintermantel bei 28 °C),keinen Appetit,nimmt aber zu,depressiv und Antriebsarm.
Außerdem haben sich in letzter Zeit Durchblutungsstörungen und Gelenk-Muskelschmerzen bemerkbar gemacht.
Das hat mich hellhörig werden lassen und ich habe auf eine BE bestanden.Leider ist meine HÄ auf dem Stand (leider auch bei mir) das da der basale TSH-Wert reicht.
Und ich habe nachweislich eine Hashimoto Thyreoiditis. 
Das Labor gibt bei meiner großen Tochter (16) als Normwerte 0,27-2,5 (mU/l) an.
Die kleine Tochter nimmt ständig zu ohne das man das auf ihre Ernährung zurückführen könnte und leidet unter Gelenk-und Muskelschmerzen und ist auch nicht so belastbar wie man es in ihrem Alter erwarten könnte.
Sie hat im letzten halben Jahr 10 Kg zugenommen,hauptsächlich am Bauch.
Und ich komme auf diese Annahme weil ich selber ungef.in diesem Alter mit den ersten Symptomen angefangen habe.
Leider hat es bei mir ziemlich lange gedauert bis jemand den Grund gefunden hat für meine Beschwerden.
SD-Erkrankungen(AI's) liegen außerdem in der Familie gehäuft vor.   
Alles liebe
Locin32

----------


## ama

Und wenn du mal zu einem Internisten gehst?
Bei mir wurde, als ich noch ein Kind war, eine Unterfuntkion festgestellt. 
Ich nehme seit ich 10 bin Tabletten, die Dosierung wurde immer mal verändert. Festgestellt hat das der Kinderarzt.
Irgendwann stellte ich Frage ob ich denn nun Über- oder Unterfunktion hätte. Mir wurde gesagt, keins von beiden so richtig, das ist bei mir irgendwie anders. Da hab ich blöd geguckt.
Mein Internist zu dem ich nach Jahren dann gewechselt habe sagte ich hätte Hashimoto. Da habe ich mich dann mal belesen.
Bei mir stimmt der Stoffwechsel nicht, abnehmen klappt fast gar nicht. Kreislauf spinnt manchmal, schlapp und müde bin ich auch manchmal.
Viele Sachen habe ich mittlerweile im Griff. Es gibt schimmere Krankheiten, aber wichtig ist die richtige Diagnose, damit man wieder eine Lebensqualität erreicht.

----------


## StarBuG

Du kannst ja mal mit deinen Töchtern zu einem Endokrinologen gehen und dort die Diagnostik machen lassen.
Die haben ja ein ganz anderes Budget und können dort auch die entsprechenden Untersuchungen besser abrechnen. 
Gruß 
Michael

----------


## Locin32

Ihr lieben, 
danke schön für Eure Antworten.
Wir haben hier in der Nähe ein Endokrinologikum (mit speziell ausgebildeten Kinderärzten),da werde ich mal versuchen einen Termin zu bekommen. 
Ich habe als Kind einen Kropf gehabt also ziemlich eindeutig das mit der SD was nicht stimmt,meine Oma und meine Mama hatten da schon Ihre SD raus und trotzdem ließ sich damals meine Ärztin auf keine Untersuchung ein.
1990 da war ich 18,wurde dann Hashi festgestellt(lt.den Arztberichten) aber mir hat keiner was gesagt,ich bekam Tabletten die ich nach ca.4 Jahren wieder absetzen sollte die Werte wären alle wieder O.K..
Gott sei Dank war ich kurz vor meiner ungeplanten Schwangerschaft nochmal beim Radiologen der mir wieder Jodthyrox aufschrieb.
Während der Schwangerschaft bekam ich dazu noch Jodid.
Das war 1996.
Nach jahrelangen Unwohlsein und den typischen UF-Problemen sagte man mir dann endlich 2001 was ich eigentlich habe.
Ich war immer an der obersten Grenze zu den "Normwerten" und hier hörte ich zum ersten Mal das es bei meiner Erkrankung andere Normwerte gebe.Seitdem ich meine Tabletten umgestellt und einen TSH um 1 habe geht es mir gut. 
Meine Laienhafte Meinung dabei ist und deswegen habe ich das alles mal aufgeschrieben...hätte man mir 
1. eher gesagt was ich habe,
2. eher richtig behandelt,
3. eher mal auf den Menschen geachtet und auch auf die Symptome geguckt und nicht nur auf Normwerte verwiesen... 
Vielleicht hätte ich dann nicht so viele Autoimmunerkrankungen sammeln können :Zwinker:  
und mein Leben würde etwas leichter laufen. 
Wie sagte mal ein lieber behandelnder Arzt von mir...:
Ich behandel hier den Menschen und nicht Laborergebnisse.
Du siehst Starbug,ich bin ein gebranntes Kind  :Smiley: . 
Alles liebe
Locin32

----------

